# Your opinion about the quotation boxes.



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

A few days ago I added a feature that creates a quotation box



> Such as this one


...to messages when someone replies with a quote.

What do you all think of this new feature? Should it stay or go?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Me like.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I like it more now then when it origionally went in, the colors were harsh before, but work great now (I am using the Dark Scheme)

Only thing that is confusing is someone who quotes a quote with a quote with a quote. 

I like it!


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

hate 'em.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm with Eric. They're distracting. I prefer the indented bold face look. I'll adapt though. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

"Quoth the raven, 'nevermore'."
Edgar A. Poe


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> I'm with Eric. They're distracting. I prefer the indented bold face look. I'll adapt though.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Thanks for the input guys. To try and make them less destracting, I've removed the automatic bold facing as you see above. No sense in having it boxed AND bold faced. Better?

I will also work on making the box outline a little thinner.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Maybe too little too late, but personally
I don't care for quote boxes - for me, 
they are distracting and inhibit the
reading flow. Definitely not an enhancement.

Just my .02


Nickster :smoking:


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

! What Nick said ! Very distracting IMHO.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, I guess it I's have it. I've removed the boxes and gone back to the original format. Thank you all for your inputs.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...and our humble thanks to you, Oh
Masterful Founder, for not slaying we
naysayers with your mighty multi-keyed
input device. We beseech you, Oh User
#1, do not taketh our unworthy opinions
too serious, fer we know not those things of
which we speaketh.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick,

Have you been getting into the "root" again? 

Thanks Chris

See ya
Tony


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks!


----------

